# Hi quality sounds / speaker upgrade in a Mercedes Sprinter



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

We have a Sprinter based van conversion and wanted to improve the sound of the stereo without making big holes in the van!.

Our Sprinter is the 2000 - 2006 model but the modification I am about to describe could be carried out in most any van.

The first problem I faced was that the standard cab speakers are only 4" in diameter - that is very limiting. 

The first thing I did was install a modern head unit. I wanted bluetooth telephone connectivity and the ability to connect an iPod via USB. Well, this is no longer a tall order. It is possible to buy such a head unit for really sensible money. I bought a Sony for about 150 pounds.

Next I upgraded the speakers - I bought the best quality 4" speakers I could find. The brand I installed is a German manufactured speaker (yes! not made in China!!) called Helix and they incorporate a main driver and a coaxial mounted tweeter. They were easy to install, just requiring a little bit of plastic to be trimmed undereath where they sit as they are a bit deeper than the factory installed speakers.

The resulting sound was very clear but, as they are only 4" speakers the sound is very limited in bass. I do not want to create the annoying boom boom boom that we all hear coming down the road at 10pm.....rather I wanted to create a sound that was full and satisfying without distortion.

The only remedy would be to install a subwoofer. I took out both front seats to check for space - the drivers seat base is filled with all manner of electrics but the front passanger seat has only a few electrical connections and I felt I could construct something that would fit.

The space available under the passenger seat is not square in shape but I was able to construct a triangular section box out of some waste MDF that I had to hand and mounted within it two 6 1/2" speakers that I bought from Maplins for about 10 pounds each. Both of these speakers are mounted pointing down and I made a couple of large holes on the top of the cabinet thus creating a bass reflex subwoofer.

I had a spare amplifier that I could use but upon reading more about the head unit I had installed discovered that the rear speaker outputs could be used to drive a subwoofer - perfect! No need for the amplifier and it's associated wiring. I lined the interior of the subwoofer with foam and then fitted it into the undeseat space just by resting it on some more foam and putting some foam on top, so the subwoofer enclosure is just effectively 'wedged' under the seat! SO SIMPLE.

I invited my other half to come and have a listen.....I turned the stereo on with the fader selected to the front and the slowly faded in the rears...........AMAZING! The sound is absolutely fabulous. What an incredible upgrade and so simple to do. The subwoofer cost maybe 30 pounds at most.


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Just spotted this interesting post. I have a Fiat based Hymer, if it makes any difference, and I am starting to get distortion on one of the front speakers. Mine just screw in with a grill on top of each. The limiting factor on replacement is that there is very little depth to house them, between the front shelf top and what lies underneath and most speakers, especially those of quality, are much deeper.

So, it would be interesting to know if you had the same problem and if the Helix ones you bought were sourced as being substantially shallow and if so, which ones they were. When I went looking, a large percentage didn't state the depth, though I see that the Helix site does.


----------

